# Just woke up



## dre (Jan 30, 2010)

I just woke up and found my life is a wreck. I have a wife and four kids no job and my wife just found out i cheated with a friend of ours. I have been in a drunken blur most of my life. I started drinking when i was 15 and by the time i was 16 i was knocking down whole bottles the i joined the navy and it turned in to bottles and cases of beer. Well i am on the road to recovery i have not had a drink since sept of last year. My problem now is that i have hurt, embarrassed and cheated on my wife more than i can count. She is great she hung around all this time but now she is burned out and i'm all gung ho about working on our marriage. Counseling did not work went twice once since i stopped drinking. I know she needs time to heal but what do i do in the meantime? I like to spend time with her but some days the sight of me turns her off. Our sex life has been reduced to once every three weeks when we just cant stand to go another day. Well guess what i'm asking is what do i do to ease her pain how do i show her i'm sorry and i still care when she acts as if she doesnt. She still loves me and wants things to work but she is dissappointed in her life and me.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you in counseling now?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Start attending AA. Do what they tell you.


----------



## dre (Jan 30, 2010)

We are not in counseling my wife does not want to go anymore she blames all our problems on me and feels like she has done nothing wrong.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

sounds like you need to nod and agree for a little while - until your track record improves. sounds like she's been through a lot.

work on yourself and hope she sees that you are really making changes.

and a lot of smiling and nodding.


----------

